# Bujinkan Daikomyosai Training 2008



## Dale Seago (Dec 16, 2008)

Since at least some folks here are in the Bujinkan, It seems to me that a Daikomyosai 2008 thread is in order -- especially since this year's focus is specifically on ninjutsu.

A couple of blogs dealing with it, well worth reading in my opinion:

Duncan Stewart: http://tazziedevil.wordpress.com/daikomyosai-2008/

Doug Wilson: http://henka.wordpress.com/2008/12/04/dkms-2008-back-to-basics/

"Public link" to some of my pics from that week: www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2012759&l=c8490&id=1199617140

(most of the photos in my album are captioned underneath)

Soke is more awesome than ever these days.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info & links...  I may not train in BBT -- but I'm fascinated by it.  And amazed by Soke's movement.  And how well he's conveyed to several generations of students.


----------



## MJS (Dec 16, 2008)

Great pics!  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 16, 2008)

Dale Seago said:


> Since at least some folks here are in the Bujinkan, It seems to me that a Daikomyosai 2008 thread is in order -- especially since this year's focus is specifically on ninjutsu.


 
Dale, 

What is the theme specifically?  I saw Papa-san a week or so ago, and he was kinda vague on what the theme was, but it was kind of suggested (at least how I took it) it was the Ninjutsu side of Togakaure-ryu.

Can you provide any more specific info?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey Dale,

Glad you had a good time and yes he is still awesome!


----------



## Tsuki-Yomi (Dec 16, 2008)

Great photos Mr. Seago!  Just out of curiosity was that present a personal belonging of Soke's?


----------



## Dale Seago (Dec 17, 2008)

Tsuki-Yomi said:


> Just out of curiosity was that present a personal belonging of Soke's?



No, it's a special award, sort of the Bujinkan's "medal of honor", though unlike the US military Medal of Honor it's most often awarded while the recipient is alive to appreciate the gesture. 

Soke is sort of like a hobbit: Their tradition is to give presents on their birthday (though actually this was a few days after his). I guess he wanted to do something nice, and I'm in a "non-promotable" rank status, so. . .


----------



## Dale Seago (Dec 17, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Dale,
> 
> What is the theme specifically?  I saw Papa-san a week or so ago, and he was kinda vague on what the theme was, but it was kind of suggested (at least how I took it) it was the Ninjutsu side of Togakaure-ryu.
> 
> Can you provide any more specific info?





I think Ed was being about as accurate as he could. Sounds like he'd just gotten back from Japan himself -- and as always, it was great seeing him there.

I can tell you this much, when the DVD comes out in a couple of months or so it's going to be very different from any of the Daikomyosai DVDs you may have seen before.


----------



## Tsuki-Yomi (Dec 17, 2008)

> No, it's a special award, sort of the Bujinkan's "medal of honor", though unlike the US military Medal of Honor it's most often awarded while the recipient is alive to appreciate the gesture.
> 
> Soke is sort of like a hobbit: Their tradition is to give presents on their birthday (though actually this was a few days after his). I guess he wanted to do something nice, and I'm in a "non-promotable" rank status, so. . .


Gotcha, it looked really similar to a photo I had seen of Soke in a tuxedo with a similar pendant around his neck.


----------



## lost_in_translation (Dec 17, 2008)

I didn't make it to the Daikomyosai, but my teacher did. He got back fairly battered and buised but said it was the best Daikomyosai he has ever been too.


----------



## Tsuki-Yomi (Dec 22, 2008)

> What is the theme specifically? I saw Papa-san a week or so ago, and he was kinda vague on what the theme was, but it was kind of suggested (at least how I took it) it was the Ninjutsu side of Togakaure-ryu.


I have heard something about KUKAN as well.


----------



## kouryuu (Dec 23, 2008)

Dale Seago said:


> No, it's a special award, sort of the Bujinkan's "medal of honor", though unlike the US military Medal of Honor it's most often awarded while the recipient is alive to appreciate the gesture.
> 
> Soke is sort of like a hobbit: Their tradition is to give presents on their birthday (though actually this was a few days after his). I guess he wanted to do something nice, and I'm in a "non-promotable" rank status, so. . .


 
Heh heh, with that Gold medal you're getting to look more like Lee van Cleef by the minute Dale my friend.:mst:

I hope you and your family have a great Christmas and new year,i hope to see you in japan next year again, i'll be there April and September.

Take care


----------



## Dale Seago (Dec 23, 2008)

kouryuu said:


> I hope you and your family have a great Christmas and new year,i hope to see you in japan next year again, i'll be there April and September.



Thanks, Norm, same back to you! Hopefully I'll be there as usual in mid-April and for Daikomyosai.


----------



## Dale Seago (Dec 26, 2008)

Imagine the arrogance of a teacher who insists on transmitting what he feels his students need rather than what they think they want. . .


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 26, 2008)

It's the mark of a great teacher to know not only what the student wants -- but what the student needs and to answer the need.

One thing I want to make clear is that I am certainly not trying to pass any judgement at all about how Hatsumi chooses to teach his art.  I think the results speak for themselves, in the many skilled and good-hearted students his training methods have produced.


----------

